# Fire is a lousy e-reeder my opinion



## Billisnice (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the fire and kindle keyboard. I can read the keyboard kindle with ease, but the glare and screen on the fire is not worth the cost and eye strain. I wish i would have saved up for an ipad and when i wanted to read use my keyboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not the best if all you want to do is read. . .but then, I knew that going in.  There's a definite difference between reading on eInk and reading on a backlit screen. (Though it's much better if I switch to a different font style, use the sepia background, and turn the brightness down.)

I don't see where the iPad would be any better for reading -- I have a Xoom and actually don't enjoy it as much because of the larger size and apparently even brighter screen.  

And I absolutely don't like sitting and reading for fun with a laptop or full size computer.

Nope, if ALL you are interested in is READING. . .you want an eInk device. 

If it's within 30 days of purchase you can return the Fire to Amazon.  Or you might be able to find a buyer in our Buy/Sell/Trade/Barter board.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

My son owns an iPad..and to be frank it too has a lot of glare when used under bright lighting...no better however then my fire... 

IF I want to read outdoors on in the daylight hours in the sun room in the house I too will use my Kindle keyboard ..  like you said much easier on the old eyeballs...unless the room is onthe dark side 

But in the evening I'll use my Fire every time..its a pleasure to use...

I fully expect to use my Keyboard Kindkle poolside this summer not the fire..

Bob G.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

((slowly raises her hand)).. 

Dissenting opinion here.. I love reading on my Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read Billisnice's post as saying that he would rather read on his Kindle Keyboard and so wishes that instead of getting the Fire he would have saved more and gotten an iPad instead of the Fire for all the rest of the "stuff," not that he would get an iPad to read on.

That being said, I read on my iPad, my Fire, and my Kindles and enjoy reading on all of them.  Reading on an LCD screen has never bothered me.  Gave my brother a Fire (he had a Kindle 1) and he really enjoys reading on it.  He uses it every day.  (Of course, some of that is to play Jelly Defense.  

Betsy


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Billisnice said:


> I can read the keyboard kindle with ease, but the glare and screen on the fire is not worth the cost and eye strain.


I have found an antiglare screen protector has removed the glare on my Fire. Yes it used to be bad but now is not noticeable. Also finger prints are not anywhere near as noticeable.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I still pick up one of my e-ink Kindles if I am settling in for a long reading session.  It's hard for me to read for long periods on the Fire.  Part of that is the screen, but most of it is the distractions - oh look!  It's my turn in Words With Friends!  Hey! I cleared another level in Where's my Water!  I wonder what's going on at Kindleboards?  Then I look up and I've wasted half an hour and not read anything...
I do think Amazon needs to rethink the Carousel because it's not very practical if you have a lot of stuff.
But I was surprised to find that if I tweaked some settings, I can read comfortably on the Fire in low light conditions right before going to bed.  I use the sepia tones in the Kindle app and also use the ScreenDim app to make the screen a little darker.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Andra said:


> I still pick up one of my e-ink Kindles if I am settling in for a long reading session. It's hard for me to read for long periods on the Fire. Part of that is the screen, but most of it is the distractions - oh look! It's my turn in Words With Friends! Hey! I cleared another level in Where's my Water! I wonder what's going on at Kindleboards? Then I look up and I've wasted half an hour and not read anything..


Exactly! Angry Birds steals way too much of my time. I never expected to read much on my Fire but was surprised that I did/am. I'm also listening to music a lot more that I used to. Is it just me or has the speaker gotten better?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

FloridaFire said:


> ((slowly raises her hand))..
> 
> Dissenting opinion here.. I love reading on my Fire.


Same here!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I still prefer to read on my Kindle Touch, but have found my Fire to be great when I'm reading while walking on my treadmill. It's much easier to see the print while exercising. I use the off-white background and the brownish color text, and it's not hard on my eyes. The biggest problem for me is remembering where I left off so that I can resume reading on my Touch. (If I sync to furthest point read, it's not always accurate because one of my daughters or my son-in-law might have read further than I, so that's where it syncs.)


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

When I got my Fire, I loaned my K3 to an out-of-state friend. I wish I had it back because after spending 10-14 hours a day writing on a computer, that glare makes my already strained eyes water. 

I miss K3.


----------



## xinbonol (Feb 28, 2012)

when i wanted to read use my keyboard.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I find myself reading on my fire more than using my kk3.
sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

The only content I read on the Fire are the magazines, and that isn't pleasant compared to reading with eink, but I want the color for Nat Geo, Discovery, Science, etc.  IMHO, Amazon has never visually gotten the reading experience right with the Kindle apps, and on the Fire it is basically a Kindle app running when you go to read content on the device.  Even if the displays were better it wouldn't make a difference because the font and contrast are so awful.  The only way to make it passable on the iPhone 4S is to go into accessibility and turn on the write on black feature, which doesn't fix the font problem, but makes the contrast much better.  My primary reason for getting the Fire was video streaming, color magazines, some web surfing, and email.  And at $200, I don't worry about the reading issues, because it makes up only a portion of what I do on the device. - Gene


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

I read on my iphone 4s for hours with no problem....guess it is just personal pref.  I get my Kindle fire next week but I have not and don't plan on getting rid of my KK.....who doesnt want to own 2 kindles?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

IowaGuy said:


> I read on my iphone 4s for hours with no problem....guess it is just personal pref. I get my Kindle fire next week but I have not and don't plan on getting rid of my KK.....who doesnt want to own 2 kindles?!


Everyone's eyes are different in their tolerances. I don't have any problems, either. And I don't want to own 2 Kindles, I prefer the four I have. 

Betsy


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Everyone's eyes are different in their tolerances. I don't have any problems, either. And I don't want to own 2 Kindles, I prefer the four I have.
> 
> Betsy


4 is far superior to 2 lol that is for sure! LUCKY!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the nook color and I use an anti-glare screen. It makes reading on it great. There's probably on for the fire too.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have an antiglare screen protector on my Fire and am very happy with it. It also seems to make fingerprints less noticeable.

I read mostly on my K2 but have read books on my Firenwhen they have a lot of images.


----------



## AliciaStreet (Sep 27, 2011)

So which would you say is the best for just plain reading? The Touch?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If all you're interested in is reading, most people agree that an eInk device is going to be better than a backlit device. . . . .less to be distracted by, less chance of eyestrain from the screen.

As to which eInk device, that really depends on you. . . .some prefer the Touch, some prefer the Keyboard and some prefer the smaller, cheaper basic Kindle.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If all you're interested in is reading, most people agree that an eInk device is going to be better than a backlit device. . . . .less to be distracted by, less chance of eyestrain from the screen.
> 
> As to which eInk device, that really depends on you. . . .some prefer the Touch, some prefer the Keyboard and some prefer the smaller, cheaper basic Kindle.


Owning both types of device, I agree with Ann. For just reading, go eInk.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

I love reading on the fire. I may be biased though because I have tried no other e-reader aside from the kindle PC reader hehe.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

It's really quite a good device, although i will say the iPad3 screen completley wipes the floor with it


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I actually like reading on my fire better! I don't read in bright light though. 

That doesn't mean I'm giving up on e-ink though. There is a place for everything. The fire doesn't bother my eyes like my little netbook. I still love the battery life of the K3.


----------



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

Given the choice between my K3 and my Fire, I definitely prefer reading on the K3

BUT

There are occasions when I want to do some reading and don't have bright enough lighting around, in which case the Fire is great--as long as I change the brightness level below 50% and don't use the white background.  Much easier on the eyes and makes for a pleasant reading alternative.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

n4uau said:


> I have found an antiglare screen protector has removed the glare on my Fire. Yes it used to be bad but now is not noticeable. Also finger prints are not anywhere near as noticeable.


Ironically, I put a screen protector on my K3 (came with a cover), and now it has glare! I do like it for protecting the screen and being easy to wipe clean, though, and its glare is still not as bad as the Fire's. As for the antiglare protector for the Fire, did you order it from Amazon? I haven't tried one because I thought it might interfere with the touch functionality.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I read on my fire at night. My husband thinks the k3 light is too bright so I've now switched over to the fire so I can read w/out leaving a lamp on.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Ironically, I put a screen protector on my K3 (came with a cover), and now it has glare! I do like it for protecting the screen and being easy to wipe clean, though, and its glare is still not as bad as the Fire's. As for the antiglare protector for the Fire, did you order it from Amazon? I haven't tried one because I thought it might interfere with the touch functionality.


I am not n4uau but I bought my antiglare screen protectors (Fire, KDX, and K2) from Boxwave. The screen protector has not interfered with the touch functionality.


----------



## LadaRay (Apr 6, 2011)

Got a Kindle Fire recently. So far so good  Love my tablet, too. Try it, it has more functions than e-readers!


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's not the best if all you want to do is read. . .but then, I knew that going in. There's a definite difference between reading on eInk and reading on a backlit screen. (Though it's much better if I switch to a different font style, use the sepia background, and turn the brightness down.)
> 
> I don't see where the iPad would be any better for reading -- I have a Xoom and actually don't enjoy it as much because of the larger size and apparently even brighter screen.
> 
> ...


Getting past the area of glare, I read not too long ago in the NY Times, that a lot of people are dissatisfied with the Fire for reading, primarily because of all the distractions, and temptations it offers. When I personally want to read, I have to turn off the noise of my radio, stereo, etc., shut myself in a quiet room, and read,ONLY --no distractions, allowed! So on this basis alone, I would never use the Fire (I am still waiting for a new model) for reading. For that I stay with the trusty Kindle 1. BTW, do the later versions of the Kindle readers have better display e-ink features?

ZU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> BTW, do the later versions of the Kindle readers have better display e-ink features?
> 
> ZU


The current kindles do have better contrast eInk screens than the 1st Generation Kindle . . .or even the 2nd Generation device.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Getting past the area of glare, I read not too long ago in the NY Times, that a lot of people are dissatisfied with the Fire for reading, primarily because of all the distractions, and temptations it offers. When I personally want to read, I have to turn off the noise of my radio, stereo, etc., shut myself in a quiet room, and read,ONLY --no distractions, allowed! So on this basis alone, I would never use the Fire (I am still waiting for a new model) for reading. For that I stay with the trusty Kindle 1. BTW, do the later versions of the Kindle readers have better display e-ink features?
> 
> ZU


The eInk screen on the 3rd & 4th generation Kindles have much better contrast than the first 2 generations.

I'm not dissatisfied with the Fire for reading - but if it were my only "reader" I probably would be because those distractions would be more obvious. If I want to read, I pick up my eInk Kindle during the day, the Fire at bedtime (or during the day, if it's handier). If I want to read a magazine, or play a game, I grab the Fire or my iPad. The ol' "pick the right tool for the job" idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> The eInk screen on the 3rd & 4th generation Kindles have much better contrast than the first 2 generations.


I've read this a lot...maybe it's my eyes or my Kindles  but I don't really see that much difference between my K4, my KT and my K1 in terms of contrast. Resolution is a bit better, but I've never noticed the vast improvement that others have talked about. I'll post pics later...



Meemo said:


> The ol' "pick the right tool for the job" idea.


Totally agree. I'm happy to be able to have more than one device. I am a gadget girl... 

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've read this a lot...maybe it's my eyes or my Kindles  but I don't really see that much difference between my K4, my KT and my K1 in terms of contrast. Resolution is a bit better, but I've never noticed the vast improvement that others have talked about. I'll post pics later...


Although not the best examples, there are a couple of pics here that show the difference in contrast between the K2 and the K3 and I'd say they pretty much reflect the difference I noticed with my own devices. The same with the old DX and the DXG. Individual devices do differ though and maybe you had a particularly good K1!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When the K3 came out, Ann, Susan and I compared my K1, Susan's K2 and Ann's shiny new K3:










The difference just didn't seem as dramatic as I had expected, and even less so when looking at text (which is, after all, what I use the Kindle for). As you say, maybe I have an unusually good K1...  I've always thought the major improvement was in the resolution, and the number of shades of gray that could be used, not the actual contrast.

I'll add a recent pic of the text on my K1, K4 and KT--not the best quality.








Not to derail the thread...

Maybe it's just me, too...maybe my expectations are for a much vaster difference than I actually see.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I am a gadget girl...
> 
> Betsy


Good thing for you (and me ), then, that it's Geek Pride Day today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Good thing for you (and me ), then, that it's Geek Pride Day today!


Woohoo! Off to celebrate my geekness....

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think any tablet is optimal for long-form reading - I'd definitely prefer an eInk device.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've read this a lot...maybe it's my eyes or my Kindles  but I don't really see that much difference between my K4, my KT and my K1 in terms of contrast. Resolution is a bit better, but I've never noticed the vast improvement that others have talked about. I'll post pics later...
> 
> Totally agree. I'm happy to be able to have more than one device. I am a gadget girl...
> 
> Betsy





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've read this a lot...maybe it's my eyes or my Kindles  but I don't really see that much difference between my K4, my KT and my K1 in terms of contrast. Resolution is a bit better, but I've never noticed the vast improvement that others have talked about. I'll post pics later...
> 
> Totally agree. I'm happy to be able to have more than one device. I am a gadget girl...
> 
> Betsy


You're probably right - "resolution" is probably a better term to use than "contrast" - the print & pictures are significantly clearer on my old K3 & now K4 than on DH's K2.

And I'm not sure how I turned into such a gadget girl in my old age, but I definitely have - and it really started with my K1!


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I am one of the few who enjoys reading on the fire.  I don't tend to get eyestrain from reading the lit screen although I tend to keep the brightness a bit low, for battery saving purposes. The only downside in it for me is being unable to read outside, or in any kind of bright light - in those situations I just use my e-ink reader.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I have noticed that I prefer reading the fire when there is a ambiant light. At night in the  dark I revert back to e-ink and a headlamp. The spillage from the headlamp is easier on my eyes.

I agree that the fire can be a little distracting. It's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------

